# Gaggia New Classic (2019) OPV Mod



## bbb22 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi guys

I wanted to do the OPV mod for my Gaggia New Classic (2019). I followed these instructions: https://yirga.pl/adjustable-opv-gaggia-classic

First I measured the current pressure, which seems to be more than 14 bars.

Now I am a bit confused, because the blog post talks about "Unscrew the oem OPV and mount a generic adjustable 1/8 OPV in its place". I ordered the adjustable OPV, but there is no existing OEM OPV in place. Can I just add the new one like in the picture of the blog post?

I have added an image of my Gaggia. I added MrShades PID kit, so thats why there is more cabling. But you can see the new adjustable OPV in my hand, and below you can see that there is no OEM OPV coming from the pump. Can I just add that between the black L-Piece and the tube?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a thread on the forum on how to do this. Basically you pull off the white pipe ( a small amount of water may run out) then remove the brass nut and catch the spring and seal from inside. To reduce the pressure you cut rings off the spring to achieve the required pressure. Alternatively you can fit the adjustable OPV fitted to the earlier machines.


----------



## bbb22 (Nov 20, 2019)

Okay thanks. I managed to fit the new OPV. Do you know which way to turn it to lower the pressure?

Clockwise or counter-Clockwise?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Anti clockwise = reduces pressure on spring


----------



## Beta (Nov 11, 2019)

@bbb22 Were you able to change the pressure to 9 bar with this part? Does everything run well? Would you say this mod is reversible if needed?


----------



## bbb22 (Nov 20, 2019)

Yes I managed to install it. It is easily removable if you want to reverse the upgrade.

My issue was, that even with the new OPV I could not quite get the pressure down to 9 bars.

Stock I had more than 14 bars, with the new OPV I managed to get it down to 10-11 bars, but the OPV was almost all the way screwed out.

I don't want to loosen it any further, it might open up and leak. Maybe I will cut the spring inside of the new OPV a little bit in the future.


----------

